# Spanish Drivers!



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Vicky has decided to drive her car into the kerb at high speed and now has a great big hole in the wall of the tyre. She told me last year she paid over 70 euro for this tyre last year, which seems a lot to me as she only has little Fiesta Trend (195-15-R15). Anyone know where is the best price for tyres Churriana Malaga area?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

chris&vicky said:


> Vicky has decided to drive her car into the kerb at high speed and now has a great big hole in the wall of the tyre. She told me last year she paid over 70 euro for this tyre last year, which seems a lot to me as she only has little Fiesta Trend (195-15-R15). Anyone know where is the best price for tyres Churriana Malaga area?


Price sounds about right fitted.
How did the rest of the suspension / tracking come off ?, at the very least you should get the tracking checked.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

playamonte said:


> Price sounds about right fitted.
> How did the rest of the suspension / tracking come off ?, at the very least you should get the tracking checked.


By the state of the tyre it may have done some damage so I will be getting it checked out but think it just needs tyre and maybe tracking.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Any of the Confort Auto franchise will be ok in my experience:

Neumático Málaga (Andalucía), dónde comprar tus neumáticos en Málaga, Andalucía, Málaga. It wont show the filter for Confort, you'll have to do it yourself in "Filtrar" Distributores. Untick Todos and just tick confort auto!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Try the Tyre place in the Poligino there a small one in the Poligino neat Pinos de Alhaurin and a bigger one in the Poligino just outside the village first round about turn left


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

70€ for tyre isn't bad when you consider that tracking up here costs 40+€ !!


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> 70€ for tyre isn't bad when you consider that tracking up here costs 40+€ !!


It was 70€ for a tyre, not 70€ for a tyre plus tracking.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

What is the profile of the tyre?
I was quoted 50 E fitted for a 195/50 x 15" from a tyre place in the poligono in Alhaurin De La Torre - across the dual carrigeway from the petrol starion. 
70 E sounds expensive.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

How can anybody answer without knowing the brand and model of the tire?

There can be a wide range between a no name brand and some of the brand names. Even with in the brand you will find different models.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

+it has got to be the same make as the tyre on the other side , so you are limited.
49€ is cheapest online ,then you've got to get it fitted so 70 isn't out the way. They are far dearer here than in the UK .


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

el romeral said:


> What is the profile of the tyre?
> I was quoted 50 E fitted for a 195/50 x 15" from a tyre place in the poligono in Alhaurin De La Torre - across the dual carrigeway from the petrol starion.
> 70 E sounds expensive.


Chino crap no doubt.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

NickZ said:


> How can anybody answer without knowing the brand and model of the tire?
> 
> There can be a wide range between a no name brand and some of the brand names. Even with in the brand you will find different models.


I did say the model in my original post. Obviously I realise that different brands will be different prices, but the dearest price is not always a better tyre.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> +it has got to be the same make as the tyre on the other side , so you are limited.
> 49€ is cheapest online ,then you've got to get it fitted so 70 isn't out the way. They are far dearer here than in the UK .


Does it have to be the same make? Or just the same size tyre?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

chris&vicky said:


> Does it have to be the same make? Or just the same size tyre?


Both tyres on each axle have to be of the same make & size. The specified tyres/size are shown on the ficha tecnica.(log book)


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Both tyres on each axle have to be of the same make & size. The specified tyres/size are shown on the ficha tecnica.(log book)


Surely the make and size are shown on the tyre?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Both tyres on each axle have to be of the same make & size. The specified tyres/size are shown on the ficha tecnica.(log book)


Oops sorry I thought you said the make was in the log book, must read properly before I post


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes the make (brand) & type are on the sidewall of the tyre, here you will also find *the year of manufacture* and you should be looking for no more than 1 year from then to now.

The cheapest good brands that I have seen in Spain was at AlCampo, but only if you have the time to get them fitted at their partner fitting shop, as fitting tyres in most places is around 20eu inc balancing each.

BTW I only ever buy tyres made in the EU & on my last visit to the UK (2012) I was surprised at how much they now cost (lot more than a good few years back)
Costco beat the rest by a tidy margin & were fitted while we shopped.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Last time we bought tyres for the Berlingo (2 years ago), they were about €100 (Michelin) each including balancing. Haven't had to buy any for the Partner which we only got in January with a completely new set already on.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> +it has got to be the same make as the tyre on the other side , so you are limited.
> 49€ is cheapest online ,then you've got to get it fitted so 70 isn't out the way. They are far dearer here than in the UK .


From Kwik Fit Uk, guess Spain may be different .... Mixing brands and patterns of the same construction type is permissible depending on the vehicle type and manufacturers recommendation. Check your vehicle's handbook for tyre fitment details and options or ask Kwik Fit to look this up for you.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have all four tyres the same so it makes replacement a bit easier in case of accidents etc. We paid €63 per tyre which included balancing, tracking and new valves. And the tyres are low profile...


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

thrax said:


> We have all four tyres the same so it makes replacement a bit easier in case of accidents etc. We paid €63 per tyre which included balancing, tracking and new valves. And the tyres are low profile...


It is just that the local garages do not sell the same brand on the car so it is either, buy two tyres and replace a perfectly good tyre, buy one same type different brand if permitted, or drive miles to source the same brand.


----------

